# Jacksonville Herfers



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Should be there around noon tomorrow and looking for a spot to smoke..Any suggestions or anyone wanna hook up and smoke 1 or 2 or 3 maybe..?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

How long are you going to be there? If you have some time, you should go to Aromas in Ponte Verda Beach...about 20 minutes south of the airport.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> How long are you going to be there? If you have some time, you should go to Aromas in Ponte Verda Beach...about 20 minutes south of the airport.


just for the day and over night..need to see my lady...lol..thanks for the info BB..


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Aromas is off the hook dude...some amazing talent in there and I'm not talking about the live bands.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Aromas is off the hook dude...some amazing talent in there and I'm not talking about the live bands.


:tu :r can i smoke?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm with Sean - Aroma's is a great place to visit... I spent every evening there! They have a great selection but don't mind if you bring your own. :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> just for the day and over night..need to see my lady...lol..thanks for the info BB..


That's one expensive booty call!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

i just rolled into jacksonville for the night. I need to find aromas!!! I will be there at 7PM if anyone is interested. i will be in blue shorts and a plaid shirt. Come out and smoke. :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I went there and yes it was just like it was described:tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

sorry i missed ya bro..ended up chillin at a wine bar and smoked a fantastic Sir Winnie complements of the Hog...i will have to check it out next time..glad you had fun..


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will let you know when I am in town again.:ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I will let you know when I am in town again.:ss


like wise..that the first time ive been in jacksonville..


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

My nephew picked up a full ride scholarship down there in football. His older brother is ending his second year on the Gators and will hopefully be first string next year as a wide-receiver.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I will let you know when I am in town again.:ss


Boy you sure do get around.:tu

John


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Not to threadjack, but I'm going to be there the weekend of May 19th, if anyone is around.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Boy you sure do get around.:tu
> 
> John


I am traveling just about every other week. I am still trying to figure out my trip to Seattle. ROTC summer camp is keeping out of Seattle and might not be up there until Sept. I really enjoy Smokey Joes up there in Fife. The company of herfers were even better:tu


----------

